# MARSOC in Africa



## Ravage (Jun 5, 2010)

5/18/2010 - RAMSTEIN AIR BASE, Germany (AFNS) -- Flintlock 10 is a U.S. Africa Command-sponsored exercise conducted by the Special Operations Command Africa's Joint Special Operations Task Force - Trans Sahara that is scheduled to conclude May 23. 

Centered in Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso, the exercise focuses on military interoperability and capacity-building and involves tactical training conducted in Senegal, Mali, Mauritania and Nigeria. Approximately 1,200 European, African Partner Nation and U.S. participants from 14 nations are involved in military interoperability activities across the Trans-Saharan region during this event, making airlift a priority.






Download HiRes​


> U.S. Marines with Marine Special Operations Command (MARSOC) enhance their combat skills during a Flintlock 10 training exercise in Theis, Senegal, May 14, 2010. Flintlock 10, a special operations forces exercise that focuses on military interoperability and capacity building, is part of a U.S. Africa Command-sponsored annual exercise program with partner nations in Northern African and Western Africa. MARSOC Marines conduct missions focused on capacity development under the auspices of the Trans-Saharan Counterterrorism Partnership. (DoD photo by Master Sgt. Jeremiah Erickson, U.S. Air Force/Released)







Download HiRes​


> A U.S. Marine with Marine Special Operations Command (MARSOC) enhances his combat skills during a Flintlock 10 training exercise in Theis, Senegal, May 14, 2010. Flintlock 10, a special operations forces exercise that focuses on military interoperability and capacity building, is part of a U.S. Africa Command-sponsored annual exercise program with partner nations in Northern African and Western Africa. MARSOC Marines conduct missions focused on capacity development under the auspices of the Trans-Saharan Counterterrorism Partnership. (DoD photo by Master Sgt. Jeremiah Erickson, U.S. Air Force/Released)







Download HiRes​


> U.S. Marine Special Operations Command (MARSOC) team members observe the effects of recently detonated charges while conducting demolitions training May 13, 2010, at a range outside the city of Theis, Senegal, during Flintlock 10. The MARSOC team members are specialized Marines conducting special missions in unique areas, focused on capacity development under the auspices of the Trans-Saharan Counter-Terrorism Partnership.







Download HiRes​


> Members of the U.S. Marine Special Operations Command (MARSOC) train at a range May 14, 2010, during Flintlock 10 in Theis, Senegal.







Download HiRes​


> A U.S. Marine Corps gunnery sergeant with U.S. Marine Corps Forces Special Operations Command strikes his mark during team training at a range during Flintlock 2010 in Theis, Senegal, May 14, 2010.



Gotta love that .45.


----------



## billb (Jun 5, 2010)

good pics thanks!


----------



## Scoobysnkk (Aug 25, 2010)

What kind of uniforms are they wearing?


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 25, 2010)

I assume the pistols are .45's?


----------

